# Did I get ripped off on this walnut lumber?



## RaiderSix (Oct 30, 2010)

I will withhold the name of the place where I ordered this lumber from, because my intention is not to slander the business. Not living near a hardwood dealer, I have to resort to buying online and paying steep shipping costs. I usually buy one or two nice pieces from ebay, where you have multiple pictures of the wood and all it's flaws, but this time I decided to stock up a little on some walnut on good faith that I would get what I paid for. It is advertised as "20 board foot of select grade kiln dried Black Walnut lumber," and states that "lumber will be select grade and better." And , of course, they have some pictures of nice clear walnut stacks and mention that you are not receiving the pictured lumber. I paid $142.93 for 20 bf and shipping. I don't have an issue with the quantity of the lumber, but I was not impressed by what is considered to be "select grade and better" walnut. To be honest, I would not take home but maybe two of these boards if I saw them in person. A refund is pretty much out of the question, since it would cost $55 to ship it all back. I will find ways to utilize this lumber for small things, but would like your opinions on the value of this lumber. Also, if anyone is from South Alabama near Dothan, please let me know where to find a decent hardwood dealer. Thanks.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Select grade means you need to have at least one side of the board with 83% clear wood. It allows boards 4" and wider, and 6' long and longer.

Looks like some of those boards meet it and some don't, without counting the length/width of each board.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Keep in mind that "select" means that only one face has to meet the criteria of FAS, and that the clear face has to have a minimum of clear area of 3" x 7' or 4" x 5'.
http://www.ahec.org/hardwoods/pdfs/IllustratedGradingGuide.pdf

I think the boards you have do have one face that meets the criteria of select, but probably not the lengths (though I can't really see exactly how long and wide the boards you have are). But the original boards may have fit the select length criteria before they were all cut for shipping.

But as a whole, those boards are more "technically barely select before cutting" than "select or better." I also don't like how pale that walnut is. I would try to get a partial refund, maybe, and find a local sawyer for future purchases.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't think you need to slander, but I'd be interested to know who the retailer was. I would not want to order from them if this is what they send. Sounds like the pictures do not match the product at all.

P.S. I spent a couple years working down at Ft. Rucker. Hi y'all.

Edit : Have you been watching craigslist? My hardwood dealer charges $6/bdft for 4/4 kiln dried walnut, but it's all really great wood. On CL, around here, walnut that looks like that would probably go for $2/bdft. I've scored cherry and oak for at or under $1/bdft on rare occasions.


----------



## jkress (Jan 24, 2010)

I would agree with you that is not select or better lumber. Most of the lumber looks to be at best #1 common. It is hard to tell in the photos but for a board to be select and better it has to be at least 6 ft long and 4 inches wide. These boards do not appear to be 6 ft. long, unless they were cut in half for shipping. Hope you can find a local supplier. Try www.woodfinder.com to look for local supplier.


----------



## RaiderSix (Oct 30, 2010)

Okay, I got it from here: http://www.gvwp.net/products/222-20-board-foot-kiln-dried-44-black-walnut.aspx
BinghamtonEd, were you a pilot or mech? I'm a mechanic at Lowe field on the Blackhawks. As far as local lumber, I will take a look at Craigslist. I know there are other trees mixed in, but it sure seems like Alabama is all Southern Yellow Pine.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I was thinking #1 common also, but I'm not the best at grading lumber. I would not buy walnut that looked like that.


----------



## Thewoodenmind (Sep 5, 2014)

It is really hard to tell from pictures. Walnut grading standards/rules have been adjusted and differ from most other species to allow more natural characteristics and smaller board sizes. Even with that in mind I agree that #1 common would be the fair assessment Not something I would select when purchasing walnut. Good luck with your project.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Bell forest shows you actual pics of the boards.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

The pictures they posted may have been misleading but what they sent is pretty normal from a lumberyard except my source would have sent 8 to 9 foot long boards. Walnut keeps going up in price and the quality keeps dropping as smaller trees are harvested. Unless you have the option to hand-pick your own walnut, that's what you should expect to get.

I mostly use local walnut anymore and expect 30% waste if I have to buy from a commercial supplier.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

That looks like the select and better we get through the lumber yard. Yes I would have been disappointed but that is what we have to expect. You certainly couldn't build a table top from this could you? Time to look closer to home. If you can drive there and look at your purchase then it might still be cheaper than ordering this


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Locally, I bought aprox. 185 bf for $350 air dried about 2 years. The tree (tornado felled) was within 2 miles of where I work. So, I'm lucky. All of it was better looking than that.

North AL, into TN you can often get air dried walnut for $2 - to $2.50

If you can make it up here, there is http://www.hobbyhardwoodalabama.com/ which I think will do you right without having to stalk CL. Hurry! The man is having hip surgery at the end of the month and will shut down for awhile to recover. Only open on W/E.

-Paul


----------



## BoardSMITH (Mar 15, 2012)

Walnut has been dropping in quality for several years now. What once was select is now more like 1 common. Select here is going for $7 bd ft and 1 common for $3.50 a bd ft. The last batch of walnut I bought was 8/4 12" lengths, I compared the select and 1 common and could see little if any difference so I opted for the 1 common. Once I get past the defects, and there are many, the wood looks as good as the higher priced variety.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

i was thinking the same as ocelot if you make it to north alabama hobbyhardwood is a great place to do business.thanks ocelot for the heads up on the surgery,i need to make a trip soon…


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Here are some CL postings.

http://huntsville.craigslist.org/for/4645469927.html

http://nashville.craigslist.org/mat/4641962034.html

http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/grd/4609637363.html

Here's one in Oxford, AL - much closer to you.
http://gadsden.craigslist.org/mat/4625888884.html


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow, that's a high price for the grade. Hate that for you. I've been tempted to order online but that scares the bejesus out of me. Go to woodweb and look there and CL for stuff in your area. I snagged some good cherry for 3/bf in PA. I tool all 500bf he had.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Walnut is graded by different standards than most hardwoods.

Select and better walnut includes more flaws that some
other hardwoods.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Where I live, select or better walnut is typically $3.50 / BF.
The mills, that I use, will let me hand select material if we add $0.50 /bf.

Shipping would be extra.

You might check to see if Intermountain Hardwoods have a dealer in your area.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

WoodMizer has a website where you can find someone near you with a sawmill. I won't ever buy lumber without seeing it again!


----------



## Minorhero (Apr 8, 2011)

I am in Maryland and thus no where near you. But I did a search on maps.google.com for hardwood lumber in Alabama and came up with http://www.acadianhardwoods.net/ which appears to be pretty near you compared to other alternatives and they seem to sell the usual range of hardwoods. Hope that helps.


----------



## KelvinGrove (Mar 1, 2013)

In this area good quality walnut is going between $4.00 and $5.00 at the mill.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

If you are ever near Perry, GA, come and see me. I have a good supply of walnut that I sell.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Seems pretty high for ok wood.


----------



## RaiderSix (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for all of the input. I truly am disappointed in all of the wasted sections of the wood, but lesson learned: finding decent walnut is near impossible, and never buy sight unseen. I am fully convinced that Green Valley dealt fairly with me. I will definitely fill up my tank and drive as far as it takes to get some decent stuff.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Get a buddy in Alabama to buy and ship it to you. That is still an option.


----------



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

I burn better walnut than what you have in the picture. I hope they bought you dinner first before a screwing like that. Sorry to have to tell you that.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

For reference, I can get FAS walnut (better grade) that looks significantly better than that for $6.75/boardfoot from the store, and I'm hundreds or thousands of miles away from natural growing black walnut trees. Find a new supplier.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I never pay more than $3/bdft. for rough walnut, but there's plenty around me. Looks like very little of what you received would qualify as select, sorry they took advantage of you.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Two thoughts: 
1) it doesn't look great, but as others have noted, doesn't look that off of the last I got from my local sawmill. I had to make do.
2) $7 bf is high (i pay $3bf locally), but not high if it includes shipping, which is what I got thought the OP wrote. $7bf shipped is a good price.

I checked Bell Forest Products where you can inspect the boards, and their prices were much higher.


----------



## BenhamDesign (Jul 6, 2014)

As far as the value of the wood. I think you did pretty well at $7 and change a BF. Here in Colorado I have been paying around $11 a BF for mostly clear Walnut and that doesn't include shipping. My local dealer is selling similar quality stuff to what you have in the picture for $7.95 a bf, so I don't think you got ripped off, just the risk of buying sight unseen.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I guess it all depends on WHO is doing the SELECTING …


----------



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

> Bell forest shows you actual pics of the boards.
> 
> - CharlesA


Yes Bell Forest is excellent, but then again I live within an 1.5 hour drive of them and got a tour of the facility. Very helpful staff that you can e-mail and discuss what you want. Their 20 bf package is $225 but its free shipping. That may seem expensive but have a look at it. You can also select by the board, seeing an actual picture of it.


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

I surely would not accept that and after having looked at their return policy I would give them a call.
If that doesnt work and you used Paypal, I would file a claim,but thats just me and I am pretty anal about getting what I pay for.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

If it's not too far to drive, I'd recommend dealing with Danny (WDHLT15). He's a good guy and I'm sure he'll take good care of you.

Herb


----------



## buildingmonkey (Mar 1, 2014)

There are lots of guys who have bought a bandmill and saw a little. Look at forestryforum.com and see if you can find someone close to you. Some of the guys advertise lumber on craigslist.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Walnuts just grow around here. If I were to stop mowing, in 20 years my place would be completely covered with walnut trees. Oddly though, I don't see a lot of large walnut trees around. People who have a bandsaw mill saw some walnut and let it sit in their barn for awhile. Finally, in the middle of summer, they want to put up some hay - so sell off the wood cheap.

-Paul


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Walnut is getting harder to source, and the prices are increasing.


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this before, and judging by the date of your post, you should still be able to contact eBay and ask for at least a partial refund…they did not accurately represent their product…I've been a seller on eBay for years (vintage stuff…not lumber…) but whenever I've had to contact them, they have always been very helpful…you should at least be able to get some of your money back without having to go through the hassle of shipping the stuff back…and even if you did have to ship the stuff back, the seller should have to pay for it….but check with them…they might be able to help…I'm always worried when a seller uses a stock photo….especially when it is left to them to pick out what they send you…if it's not from a manufacturer in a box, you really just take a chance….good luck with that…


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Our vendor would call that rustic walnut.


----------

